# kiln service



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

anyone know of a kiln service in the los Angeles area?

Thanks.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Nt exactly LA but this guy is in East San Diego county
http://www.tulepeaktimber.com/site/main?page=Home


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks butche..lol..I've met rob..cool guy..Thats an option couple hours away thanks for the reminder..


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

If you call Zeke at Farwest Plywood in Northridge located in the San Fernando Valley, he knows of someone in Simi Valley.


----------

